# Bringing fish back from Calgary



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Im in calgary and will be driving back in a few days. I'm going to be stoping at a LFS that is supposed to sell nice African cichlids. I can't pass up a good deal or a rare fish so does anyone have any sugestions on the best way to get the fish home alive? I was thinking of buying a big bucket from home depot filling it with a decent amount of water. It will stay warm in the car. Any other tips??

Thanks


----------



## Goldfish (Apr 23, 2013)

Marina, and other brands I'm sure, sell battery operated air pumps. Maybe hook one of those up with an airstone inside the bucket to help keep things oxygenated?


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Styro box probably work much better, not sure if you really need the heat pack tho...


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

How i did it was i asked for their biggest bags (the ones from which the shipments come in), add a little carbon, and pump it full of oxygen. place the bag in one of their styro boxes and cover with a shirt so light doesnt get in at the fish. As long as the car stays at a comfortable temperature for you, the fish will be fine. Mine made it home without any hiccups whatsoever.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas. I have an inverter in my car so I could buy an air pump and go that route. I also like the idea of the biggest bag in a styro box if they have one. I do have a cooler which would work. How long can fish live in a bag? I know Alberta has ideal African water out of the tap, so Ill probably bring some in a water bottle just incase the fish run low on oxygen.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I would use the cooler, fill it 1/3 or 1/2 up with water, add an airstone and you should be fine. Even without the airstone, you should be fine from the splashing of the water as you drive. Open up the cooler at each stop to add fresh air, but not long so you retain the heat. It should be fine without an airstone now that I think about it. Bring the pump, airline and airstone along just in case but you're probably better off sealing the cooler watertight and retaining the heat.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I would use the cooler, fill it 1/3 or 1/2 up with water, add an airstone and you should be fine. Even without the airstone, you should be fine from the splashing of the water as you drive. Open up the cooler at each stop to add fresh air, but not long so you retain the heat. It should be fine without an airstone now that I think about it. Bring the pump, airline and airstone along just in case but you're probably better off sealing the cooler watertight and retaining the heat.


Thanks. That's what Im thinking. Its a gamble with $40 fish but worth it if I can find a few beauty's and get them home safe.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Just one question , what are you bringing me back?  just text me for my fishy wish list haha I'm kidding but seriously go styro box the fish store should have some or cooler idea might be good


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

if you are planning to make it in a day, I like Master W's suggestion. Treat them like they are being shipped from singapore, or elsewhere, they live in the bag for 3 days, no prob

you ask for trouble when you open the bag, aerate, etc. Just good bag, add O2. some stress coat won't hurt.


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

You could even power a small, non-breakable heater off your inverter if you wished. May as well add a seeded in-tank filter while you're at it. You could have your cooler cycled by the time you're home.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Vancitycam said:


> Just one question , what are you bringing me back?  just text me for my fishy wish list haha I'm kidding but seriously go styro box the fish store should have some or cooler idea might be good


Hey Cam, Im excited to go there. I read online they have 50% off, the second Saturday of the month. Which it just so happens to be.  I will be in Calgary tomorrow so Ill be stopping by to check the store out. If they have anything good I"ll go back on Saturday at opening. Than return home right after. Any particular fish you are after?? How did the Jungle Val pan out????

I think I like the idea leaving the bag alone. Put them in the cooler. It will be dark and less stressful. I just came up with the idea of adding a warm shirt, I can keep re warming the shirt with my cars heater if need be every few hours.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

If you are still there you really need to go to Harold's. I've got his #'s if you need them.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Sure pm me. I went to 2 stores today. Big let down


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Woo Hoo !!!!!!! Sucess at last. Gold' s aquariums sells tons of Africans. He has a few breeder peacocks that are really nice. Good selection of Tang's. Many I've never seen before. I'm buying 4 fish for sure. I'm going back tonight near closing to minimize the time the fish spend it the bags. He injects oxygen and said 24hrs in a bag no problem. I finally get my Sulphurhead Peacock. Althogh its a gamble on males but I think I spotted one that is for sure. 

Overall this has been the largest selection of African at a fair price that Ive seen at a LFS.. Most are 9.99. Nicer colored up Peacocks are $20, 3"+. This store does have its fair share of deformed low quality Africans aswell but overall well worth a visit.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice! Did you get in touch with Harold?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

mdwflyer said:


> Nice! Did you get in touch with Harold?


I called his house but the lady who answered said he wasn't home. I didn't want to bother him on his cell phone especially on one day notice to try to meet up. I will regret not calling him because Im sure his place would of been great to see. Thanks anyways 

I manged to buy 6 fish anyways from 2 different stores so it wasn't a total loss. Now the long trip home tomorrow morning


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Well I made it home from Calgary with all my fish. None died. They were in the bags for over 24hrs. The 2 stores I did buy them from use Oxygen to fill the fish bags. Im sure that plays factor. I bought a styrofoam coler and added a few hand warmers to make sure the water stayed warm in the bags

Here is what I bought. Im really happy with my new fish. I will try to post pictures later

Sulphurhead Peacock Male 3" Has barely any color
Blue Orchid Peacock M & F. 3" male has color
Deep Water Hap Male 3" fully colored real nice
Ink fin Calvus 2"
Nyassa Peacock Male has nice color 3" looks like a red shoulder


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes very nice fish!! thanks again for bringing me back a sulpherhead  you are a very generous bca member with an impressively planted African tank


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Vancitycam said:


> Yes very nice fish!! thanks again for bringing me back a sulpherhead  you are a very generous bca member with an impressively planted African tank


Thanks Cam. I love African's. Nothing beats seeing other African keepers succeed in this hobby. You and I both look for beauty males and nothing beats finding one that's on your list. The smile on your face makes it worth while, as corny as that sounds. Sulpherhead has been on my list for awhile. Thanks for the props on the plants. Somehow a planted African tank works for me.


----------

